# torquer v2 on a 115 LSA



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm interested in the torquer v2 but don't really want all the choppiness of a 112 LSA cam. How would this cam behave on a 115 LSA? I will be getting a converter but for right now I'm wondering if I could use this with my stock '06 A4 converter without a lot of pushing on the brakes at a stop light. What about idle rpm. Could this cam idle at 700-750 rpm?


----------



## doww301 (Oct 30, 2011)

*Made decision*

I ordered a vigilante 3600 stall and the torquer v2 on a 113 LSA. Git er done!


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

That should be mild. 113 is 7 degrees overlap and the 112 would have been 9 degrees. My old cam had a 10.5 overlap and was fairly mild. A lot is in the tune.


----------

